# Midlands Breakfast Club - Sunday 12th December 2010



## DGK (Jun 30, 2010)

Plenty of winter dirtied cars


----------



## withoutabix (May 28, 2008)

nice pics glad to see my Mini GP makes an appearance :thumb:


----------



## Phil H (May 14, 2006)

nice pics, stunning motors!


----------



## CJR (Nov 4, 2010)

withoutabix said:


> nice pics glad to see my Mini GP makes an appearance :thumb:


Withoutabix, u part of the yammini club in the pics?? I am as well!:thumb:

Also DGK, i live in Penkridge! Small world.


----------



## Tim_2 (Dec 9, 2010)

Nice pictures!

Really would have liked to have been there.


----------



## withoutabix (May 28, 2008)

CJR said:


> Withoutabix, u part of the yammini club in the pics?? I am as well!:thumb:
> 
> Also DGK, i live in Penkridge! Small world.


I am indeed mate, i know quite a few of the peeps from a few years back you been to many meets yet?


----------



## DGK (Jun 30, 2010)

CJR said:


> Withoutabix, u part of the yammini club in the pics?? I am as well!:thumb:
> 
> Also DGK, i live in Penkridge! Small world.


Glorious place to live, quite rare to bump into anyone who lives here, online though. 

Anyone have any idea when the next club may be?


----------



## TinyH (Feb 20, 2011)

My ST seems to have gatecrashed all the Aston V8 pics.


----------



## gsd2000 (Jul 25, 2006)

i was there, but my cars not in any of the photos


----------



## DGK (Jun 30, 2010)

gsd2000 said:


> i was there, but my cars not in any of the photos


What car? May have took pics but not posted them...


----------

